# Is this to code?



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like he's a hack


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Hack!!! 

Sounds like you could do the work yourself to begin with??? You are already using the correct column of 310.16. but why not use the #3100amps


----------



## apollomike (Oct 29, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Sounds like he's a hack


I agree. This was the electrician who was recommended to me by the landlord. I lost confidence in him once he told me the wire size, and I saw how small it was. He just left. Going to take some pics.


----------



## apollomike (Oct 29, 2011)

This is the trimmed strands on the 4/0 hots









And the 2/0 neutral attached to a lug, with a very small strip of aluminum screwed into the neutral bar


----------



## apollomike (Oct 29, 2011)

And the conduit fill. I know there are some instances when conduit isn't considered conduit, and can be filled to a greater capacity, but I am not sure if this is one of them.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Epic Fail.

Pete


----------



## apollomike (Oct 29, 2011)

Hairbone said:


> Hack!!!
> 
> Sounds like you could do the work yourself to begin with??? You are already using the correct column of 310.16. but why not use the #3100amps


Because the main panel has bolt in style breakers. I am not an electrician, and do not like to play with live electricity. There is a reason you guys can do it. You have the knowledge and experience. I have neither.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

apollomike said:


> I am not an electrician.


Not sure that I would hang that name on the person that did the work in the picture to easily.



apollomike said:


> I have neither


But you have enough sense to know when something isn't right.

Pete


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the lug is made for the purpose, although the ones I have installed usually had 2 prongs. trimming the conductor is not generally allowed, for the simple reason that the ampacity is now indeterminate. (FAIL) If you are paying for the work, have it fixed. If the landlord is paying, you might be stuck with the crap job.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

That's the best thing that comes to mind...


----------



## apollomike (Oct 29, 2011)

I called the company, luckily they answered the phone at 5:40pm. They will be coming out to fix it tomorrow.

Shame on me for taking the advice of the landlord. I guess I should of just done the work myself.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

That takes the cake, was this work done by a licensed electrician, or by a reputable contractor? I guess not, but if so you should look into contacting the licensing board


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I worked for an EC that used to make us do that at the POA on a service. They had these crimps (and they had a lot of them) but they were too small for 4/0 aluminum so he told us to cut off a a few strands. Poor people paid big money for a new 200 amp service and the service was **** from the start. That ain't cool but I'm not ratting anyone out.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

apollomike said:


> Because the main panel has bolt in style breakers. I am not an electrician, and do not like to play with live electricity. There is a reason you guys can do it. You have the knowledge and experience. I have neither.


You can always open the main:thumbsup:

I don't like that lug they added on the neutral bar for the oversized wire myself. If they are adding a sub then they should have supplied the accessory lug from that maunfacture for that wire size and neutral bar. Looks sloppy and is poor workmanship in my book. What catches my eye is the screwdriver marks on the lugs. That right there says hack using dollar store tools..let alone cutting strands off a 4/0 to fit in a lug rated at 2/0


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Hairbone said:


> You can always open the main:thumbsup:
> 
> I don't like that lug they added on the neutral bar for the oversized wire myself. If they are adding a sub then they should have supplied the accessory lug from that maunfacture for that wire size and neutral bar. Looks sloppy and is poor workmanship in my book. What catches my eye is the screwdriver marks on the lugs. That right there says hack using dollar store tools..let alone cutting strands off a 4/0 to fit in a lug rated at 2/0


 
I believe those add a lugs are only rated at 70 amps.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

apollomike said:


> This is the trimmed strands on the 4/0 hots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy that did this should be put in jail..

What a rip off..:no:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

I wouldn't even do that. That's real bad. Look at nick marks in 4/0 and no penetrox ?? 

Hack!!


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

looks like urd too.:no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> looks like urd too.:no:


 
Good catch:thumbsup:, and if it's not dual rated, that's another no-no


----------



## Bone man (Nov 26, 2011)

I am an electrician and work as a.partner with an inspector. Yes the work looks like ****. To your? About conduit fill the rule is you can fill any conduit to capacity as long as it is less than 24 inches without d-rating the wire.


----------



## Electrotech06 (Dec 11, 2011)

I am extremely new to this and I can say that guy did a piss poor job. i would contact the board in your state.



> Student: South Central College - Electro-mechanical Technician
> Aaron Mende


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That whole job is as hack as it gets. #8 for a 100 amp sub? Then comes back with 4/0. Who is paying him? If you are fire his ass and hire someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

If you cant tell the difference between #8 and #2 until after the pull, you're fired!! Good catch on the hack work! :thumbsup:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Did this guy by chance show up in his own car and bring his tools in from the trunk? Maybe even ask to borrow one of your ladders......


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Bone man said:


> I am an electrician and work as a.partner with an inspector. Yes the work looks like ****. To your? About conduit fill the rule is you can fill any conduit to capacity as long as it is less than 24 inches without d-rating the wire.


And what capacity is that? 100%?:no:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Of course he trimmed strands. How else would you fit 4/0 into a lug rated for #1? Duh!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

well, at least he took out the 120/280 before he put in the hack 208Y120


----------



## apollomike (Oct 29, 2011)

wildleg said:


> well, at least he took out the 120/280 before he put in the hack 208Y120


:laughing: :thumbsup: :laughing:

The fix-it guy is here now, and just laughed when he saw what the other guy did.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> And what capacity is that? 100%?:no:


I agree, he needs to check out Chapter 9, note #4.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> And what capacity is that? 100%?:no:


I agree with you 60% if the conduit is 24" or less between boxes- Note 4 to Chapter 9 Table 1. I think it is different if the conduit is a sleeve- Note 2 to Chapter 9 Table 1


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Just saw this thread nice pictures :thumbsup:

Everyone get used to it with this economy this type of work will be seen more and more sadly.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I know that everyone here recognizes this type of work for what it is. I can't believe how hard it is sometimes to convince the owner of a building, that has paid the bill for this type of work, that what they just paid for is crap. Happens all too often and I end up being the bad guy because I won't sign off on it until it's fixed. 

Pete


----------

